

You build it and the users will come. - iklavya

Just to scratch my itch, I developed a service for all immigrants (http://ismyprioritydatecurrent.iklavya.com/). The service does not even show up on google results since I didn't market it at all. The only thing I did for marketing was to include it as an external link on wikipedia. And I was happy to see that 10 users signed up for the service. Just wanted to share with the community :).
======
keeptrying
Well you scratched an itch which every immigrant who has come to the US to
work has! So you actually did customer development but you did it
subconciously :) ...

I used to check the damn website everyday 2 years ago before I got my g.c.

Get a designer to work on your site for a day and you'll be the top hit for
this particular pain point. You need to show the relevant data you used to
figure if someone is current. This will make it more trustable.

If you put a email form at the bottom for people interested in getting SMS
updates for $5 a month, it'll be interesting to see if anyone signs up.

~~~
iklavya
yeah, i got to enable sms as well. thx for the encouragement.

------
zerosanity
How long did it take to get those 10 users?

~~~
iklavya
It took about a month I guess. So yeah, it's been very slow.

------
pawelwentpawel
aren't attempts of marketing through wikipedia being quickly removed by some
frustrated people?

And yes, the website needs to get styled up a bit ;) Good luck!

------
creativeone
So go get listed on google, what are you waiting for?

~~~
iklavya
Yeah, that's definitely the next step.

